# Super Beetle Gas tank question



## ssj7kids (Sep 14, 2008)

I pulled the tank out of my 72 Super Beetle to clean and coat the inside. However there appears to be some type of pick up screen/filter in the tank. There is a threaded plug on the bottom and just inside is what looks like a screen. Local auto parts stores were no help.
Can anyone confirm this is a screen, and tell me how it comes out.
Thanks in advance,
Steve


----------



## WD-40 (Oct 9, 2005)

*Re: Super Beetle Gas tank question (ssj7kids)*

I would think that it would pull straight out the bottom, after you have removed the fitting?


----------



## ssj7kids (Sep 14, 2008)

*Re: Super Beetle Gas tank question (WD-40)*

Well, just in case anyone else comes across this.... 
Yes, it is a in tank screen filter... and it simply fits over the pick up tube. To remove, just pull out. There is a rubber washer that loosely holds it on the pickup tube.


----------

